# IBS C Diverticulitis



## Debbsick2yrs (Feb 21, 2018)

i have been sick for 2 yrs and been to 2 gastrointestinal physicians 4 family doctors. It stared out with my stomach looking like i was caring twins lol ... Bloating Constipation .. after upper Gi lower Gi i finally went to Uof Florida to get diagnosed it was IBS C they prescribed linzess which caused Diarrhea .I had to wait for Dr to get back to me since it was teaching hospital 2 months I started taking on my own doulax stool softer and i was regular !!!! worked perfect for 7 months i was in 7th heaven !!! Then we moved to Virginia and then id have diarrhea for 2 days and then constipated 9 days and took stool softener and viscus cycle started finally went to a Nurse practitioner and she said by my test she read said you have diverticulitis and gave me meds for infection and it worked and now im back to the viscus cycle again. I cant plan my day or go to see grandkids or looking at houses to buy life is on hold . I am now having a appointment with my 3rd gastro doctor i guess 3rd time could be the charm lol !!


----------



## Magster (Apr 6, 2016)

Im so sorry! Please look at above thread under Natural Effective Treatment for IBS C. By Jimmy. 
Good info. Try to avoid drugs for longer than a month if allowed. Give your gut TIME in the morning especially. Breathe. Relax. 
I isolate myself for 3 hrs. Sorry hubby. Need my alone time! He gets it. &#128521;
If you are off all other meds - please try Swiss Kriss herbal pills. It saved me from a week of barely going. 
Take at night. Morning should be good to go ! Should not cause diarrhea.
Also- we dont HAVE to go everyday. Everyone has their own norm. For me the ideal is 4 BMs a week. Ideal #4 in Bristol stool chart.


----------

